# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Attivita' Soggette A Pro-rata

## scalasandrea@alice.it

Un bar svolge abitualmente attività esenti art. 10 vendita gratta e vinci, raccolta di giocate con apparecchi da intrattenimento e pagamento di bollette in rete. Le prime due mi sembra di aver capito che sono soggette al calcolo del pro-rata, mentre mi rimane il dubbio per la terza (il compenso che ricevono per il pagamento delle bollette in rete). Qualcuno mi sa chiarire le idee???

----------


## Speedy

> Un bar svolge abitualmente attività esenti art. 10 vendita gratta e vinci, raccolta di giocate con apparecchi da intrattenimento e pagamento di bollette in rete. Le prime due mi sembra di aver capito che sono soggette al calcolo del pro-rata, mentre mi rimane il dubbio per la terza (il compenso che ricevono per il pagamento delle bollette in rete). Qualcuno mi sa chiarire le idee???

  Abbiamo un caso simile. Ci regoliamo così:
= fatta opzione per attività separata ai fini iva (con le relative conseguenze)
= consideriamo aggi esenti art. 10 quelli provenienti da lotto, biglietti lotterie, tasse automobilistiche, contributi giudiziari unificati, giochi sisal, apparecchi intrattenimento
= consideriamo aggi fuori campo iva quelli provenienti da sigarette, valori bollati, schede telefoniche, biglietti autobus urbani, fiammiferi
= sono assoggettati ad iva 20% gli aggi provenienti da abbonamenti sky e da altri servizi comunali
Ciao

----------


## mr bean

[QUOTE=Speedy;3711]Abbiamo un caso simile. Ci regoliamo così:
= fatta opzione per attività separata ai fini iva (con le relative conseguenze)
= consideriamo aggi esenti art. 10 quelli provenienti da lotto, biglietti lotterie, tasse automobilistiche, contributi giudiziari unificati, giochi sisal, apparecchi intrattenimento
= consideriamo aggi fuori campo iva quelli provenienti da sigarette, valori bollati, schede telefoniche, biglietti autobus urbani, fiammiferi  
non concordo.. sono operazioni occasionali, anche se il volume d'affari di questi giochi fosse superiore all'attività ordinaria del bar, la somministrazione
niente prorata, niente necessità di dover separare attività, iva indetraibile quella direttamente riferibile alle operazioni esenti (aggiusto il videogioco? iva sulla riparazione indeducibile, acquisto il bancone da adibire esclusivamente al gioco del lotto? iva indeducibile)
art. 19 bis c. 2 dpr 633/72  
= sono assoggettati ad iva 20% gli aggi provenienti da abbonamenti sky e da altri servizi comunali 
ecco.. qui invece vorrei una delucidazione..
gli aggi vengono liquidati direttamente dalla sisal.. 
sono quasi sicuro fossero non a iva.. 
in pratica voi che fate.. fattura alla sisal?  
ciao

----------


## Speedy

[QUOTE=mr bean;3730]  

> Abbiamo un caso simile. Ci regoliamo così:
> = fatta opzione per attività separata ai fini iva (con le relative conseguenze)
> = consideriamo aggi esenti art. 10 quelli provenienti da lotto, biglietti lotterie, tasse automobilistiche, contributi giudiziari unificati, giochi sisal, apparecchi intrattenimento
> = consideriamo aggi fuori campo iva quelli provenienti da sigarette, valori bollati, schede telefoniche, biglietti autobus urbani, fiammiferi  
> non concordo.. sono operazioni occasionali, anche se il volume d'affari di questi giochi fosse superiore all'attività ordinaria del bar, la somministrazione
> niente prorata, niente necessità di dover separare attività, iva indetraibile quella direttamente riferibile alle operazioni esenti (aggiusto il videogioco? iva sulla riparazione indeducibile, acquisto il bancone da adibire esclusivamente al gioco del lotto? iva indeducibile)
> art. 19 bis c. 2 dpr 633/72  
> = sono assoggettati ad iva 20% gli aggi provenienti da abbonamenti sky e da altri servizi comunali 
> ecco.. qui invece vorrei una delucidazione..
> ...

  No, non emettiamo alcuna fattura esente articolo 10. Registriamo sul registro corrispettivi, in apposita colonna, l'aggio incassato esente iva come da importo indicato nell'estratto conto sisal.
Ciao

----------


## mr bean

[QUOTE=Speedy;3740]  

> No, non emettiamo alcuna fattura esente articolo 10. Registriamo sul registro corrispettivi, in apposita colonna, l'aggio incassato esente iva come da importo indicato nell'estratto conto sisal.
> Ciao

  ok, idem..quanto sopra riferito agli aggi giochi leciti è ok..  
ma io mi riferivo agli aggi abbonamenti sky.. dici che li consideri iva 20%.. 
ciao

----------


## Speedy

[QUOTE=mr bean;3745]  

> ok, idem..quanto sopra riferito agli aggi giochi leciti è ok..  
> ma io mi riferivo agli aggi abbonamenti sky.. dici che li consideri iva 20%.. 
> ciao

  No, nessuna fattura. In base all'estratto conto ricevuto li inseriamo nei corrispettivi nella colonna iva 20%.
Ciao

----------


## mr bean

[QUOTE=Speedy;3754]  

> No, nessuna fattura. In base all'estratto conto ricevuto li inseriamo nei corrispettivi nella colonna iva 20%.
> Ciao

  
ma allora la sisal dovrebbe rilasciare fattura per quegli aggi, che da quanto capisco, li intendi iva compresa.. c'è qualcosa che non torna.
sono sicuro d'aver un articolo che diceva che non erano ad iva 
cmq, concordi con me che non si applica il prorata? 
ciao

----------


## Speedy

[QUOTE=mr bean;3755]  

> ma allora la sisal dovrebbe rilasciare fattura per quegli aggi, che da quanto capisco, li intendi iva compresa.. c'è qualcosa che non torna.
> sono sicuro d'aver un articolo che diceva che non erano ad iva 
> cmq, concordi con me che non si applica il prorata? 
> ciao

  Per quanto riguarda il prorata, come si fa a dimostrare che sono prestazioni occasionali o accessorie di altre operazioni principali ?
A prescindere dall'importo (che nel mio caso è rilevante), durante l'orario di apertura si svolgono continuamente prestazioni sia per attività di bar sia per altre attività connesse alla ricevitoria. Per cui, in assenza di attività separata, secondo me il prorata va sempre calcolato, con il rischio che l'attività esente assorba totalmente l'iva pagata sugli acquisti del bar.
Ciao

----------


## mr bean

[QUOTE=Speedy;3757]  

> Per quanto riguarda il prorata, come si fa a dimostrare che sono prestazioni occasionali o accessorie di altre operazioni principali ?
> A prescindere dall'importo (che nel mio caso è rilevante), durante l'orario di apertura si svolgono continuamente prestazioni sia per attività di bar sia per altre attività connesse alla ricevitoria. Per cui, in assenza di attività separata, secondo me il prorata va sempre calcolato, con il rischio che l'attività esente assorba totalmente l'iva pagata sugli acquisti del bar.
> Ciao

   
beh.. semplice..
c'è una struttura apposita per la ricevitoria?
o è il semplice banco accanto al bancone del bar.. 
il bar ha codice attività secondaria "ricevitoria?" 
insomma.. il fatto che io abbia 3 videogiochi questi non mi fanno sicuramente prorata.. ma manco se ne ho dieci..
ci deve essere l'attività organizzata atta a svolgere l'attività come sala giochi..  
vedi anche renato portale commento art. 19 bis 
vedi anche corte giustizia ce sentenza 29/04/2004 che indica che sono accessorie quelle attività esenti che comportano un USo limitato di beni e servizi  indipendentemente dal volume affari che comporta l'attività esente. 
per me un bar difficilmente fa prorata con queste attività, a meno che non siano gestite con apposita struttura. 
ciao

----------


## Speedy

[QUOTE=mr bean;3760]  

> beh.. semplice..
> c'è una struttura apposita per la ricevitoria?
> o è il semplice banco accanto al bancone del bar.. 
> il bar ha codice attività secondaria "ricevitoria?" 
> insomma.. il fatto che io abbia 3 videogiochi questi non mi fanno sicuramente prorata.. ma manco se ne ho dieci..
> ci deve essere l'attività organizzata atta a svolgere l'attività come sala giochi..  
> vedi anche renato portale commento art. 19 bis 
> vedi anche corte giustizia ce sentenza 29/04/2004 che indica che sono accessorie quelle attività esenti che comportano un USo limitato di beni e servizi  indipendentemente dal volume affari che comporta l'attività esente. 
> per me un bar difficilmente fa prorata con queste attività, a meno che non siano gestite con apposita struttura. 
> ciao

  Credo che abbiamo ragione tutti e due.
Da una parte, mi sembra di capire che il tuo cliente effettivamente svolge l'attività di ricevitoria in maniera abbastanza occasionale, per cui gli aggi riscossi sono talmente esigui da incidere minimamente e in ogni caso accessori all'attività principale.
Dall'altra parte, il mio cliente ha un locale di circa 80 metri di cui metà utilizzato come bar e metà utilizzato come ricevitoria, con mensole per scrivere le schedine, tavoli, sedie, ecc. per cui esiste una apposita struttura. Nel mio caso quindi la separazione delle attività è stata indispensabile.
Ciao
(e con questa sono 400)

----------


## mr bean

ma non &#232; questione, ribadisco, di incassi.. &#232; proprio questione di struttura dedicata.. la tua &#232; una e vera e propria attivit&#224; e bene hai fatto allora a gestirla con attivitit&#224; separate..  
ciao

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

[QUOTE=Speedy;3767]  

> Credo che abbiamo ragione tutti e due.
> Da una parte, mi sembra di capire che il tuo cliente effettivamente svolge l'attività di ricevitoria in maniera abbastanza occasionale, per cui gli aggi riscossi sono talmente esigui da incidere minimamente e in ogni caso accessori all'attività principale.
> Dall'altra parte, il mio cliente ha un locale di circa 80 metri di cui metà utilizzato come bar e metà utilizzato come ricevitoria, con mensole per scrivere le schedine, tavoli, sedie, ecc. per cui esiste una apposita struttura. Nel mio caso quindi la separazione delle attività è stata indispensabile.
> Ciao
> (e con questa sono 400)

  Buongiorno,avevo gia' proposto una domanda del genere,tempo fa ,ma senza risposta.Visto che e' tornata in auge chiedo:
anche nel mio caso si tratta di attivita' esente (art.10 n.6 )di piccolo importo sul valore delle prestazioni di bar e non c'e' contabilita' separata.Con l'abrogazione dell'art.e -bis dell'art.19 DPR 633( da parte della Finanziaria 07),che peraltro subordinava la NON rettifica di detrazione a un provvedimento UE mai arrivato,cme ci si comporta con il pro-rata,sia nel 2006 che nel 2007 ?
Il considerare " Accessoria " l'operazione da videogiochi rispetto al bar da cosa dipende? Alcuni comuni infatti considerano tali attivita' come facenti parte della licenza di bar,e quindi come attivita' caratteristica.
Pur non tenendo contab.separate,in caso di acquisto di beni/servizi strettamente inerenti i videogiochi,l'iva e' ind.;ma per i servizi " comuni" c'e' pro-rata?
Ringrazio chi mi puo' dare ulteriori chiarimenti.
Angela

----------


## mr bean

scusa, la finanziaria ha cambiato l'art. 19 dpr 633/72 non l'art. 19 bis che prevede il caso in esame.
per i bar restano operazioni occasionali se non gestiscono il tutto con attivit&#224; organizzata allo scopo (ricevitoria, sala giochi), quindi niente prorata.
iva indeducibile solo quella direttamente riferibile alle attivit&#224; occasionali. 
per questo caso non &#232; cambiato niente. 
ciao

----------


## Mayo

Mi servirebbe un chiarimento sulle regole di registrazione delle fatture dei medici (intendo tutti quei soggetti che effettuano prestazioni sanitarie), ed anche quello che accade in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi. M'interessa in particolare la gestione dell'iva. 
Nello specifico, se emettono solo fatture per prestazioni esenti, come vanno rilevati gli acquisti in contabilità?  Ed ovviamente, m'interesserebbe sapere anche cosa accade nel caso in cui emettono fatture sia per prestazioni esenti che per prestazioni imponibili.   
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Mi servirebbe un chiarimento sulle regole di registrazione delle fatture dei medici (intendo tutti quei soggetti che effettuano prestazioni sanitarie), ed anche quello che accade in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi. M'interessa in particolare la gestione dell'iva.
> Nello specifico, se emettono solo fatture per prestazioni esenti, come vanno rilevati gli acquisti in contabilità?  Ed ovviamente, m'interesserebbe sapere anche cosa accade nel caso in cui emettono fatture sia per prestazioni esenti che per prestazioni imponibili.  
> Grazie

  1- Se le fatture emesse sono tutte esenti, l'iva sugli acquisti non è detraibile e va ad aumentare il costo deducibile ai fini irpef (costo = imponibile + iva) 
2- Se le fatture emesse sono in parte esenti ed in parte imponibili, l'iva sugli acquisti va recuperata con lo stesso rapporto (ad esempio: ricavi esenti 60 + ricavi imponibili 40 = iva acquisti recuperabile per il 40%). In questo caso è più agevole registrare l'iva non recuperata su un unico conto di spesa intestato "iva indetraibile" o simili 
Ciao

----------


## Mayo

> 1- Se le fatture emesse sono tutte esenti, l'iva sugli acquisti non è detraibile e va ad aumentare il costo deducibile ai fini irpef (costo = imponibile + iva) 
> 2- Se le fatture emesse sono in parte esenti ed in parte imponibili, l'iva sugli acquisti va recuperata con lo stesso rapporto (ad esempio: ricavi esenti 60 + ricavi imponibili 40 = iva acquisti recuperabile per il 40%). In questo caso è più agevole registrare l'iva non recuperata su un unico conto di spesa intestato "iva indetraibile" o simili 
> Ciao

  Ma in pratica, questo calcolo (aritmetico?) per stabilire la percentuale di detrazione quando va fatto? Ammettendo che ci sia una liquidazione trimestrale, devo aspettare la fine del trimestre per procedere al calcolo? Con le scritture come faccio, visto che prima della fine del trimestre non posso conoscere la percentuale di detrazione... Abbiate pazienza, ma non ho molta dimestichezza con il metodo del pro rata, e vorrei approfondirlo.

----------


## Speedy

> Ma in pratica, questo calcolo (aritmetico?) per stabilire la percentuale di detrazione quando va fatto? Ammettendo che ci sia una liquidazione trimestrale, devo aspettare la fine del trimestre per procedere al calcolo? Con le scritture come faccio, visto che prima della fine del trimestre non posso conoscere la percentuale di detrazione... Abbiate pazienza, ma non ho molta dimestichezza con il metodo del pro rata, e vorrei approfondirlo.

  Allora:
= la percentuale provvisoria del prorata da applicare alla fine di ciascun trimestre è quella dell'anno precedente, salvo conguaglio a fine anno corrente
= se questo è il primo anno, il prorata andrebbe calcolato solo a fine anno (ma conviene calcolarlo di trimestre in trimestre con conguaglio a fine anno)
= il calcolo è aritmetico (operazioni imponibili : operazioni totali = percentuale di detraibilità) oppure (operazioni esenti : operazioni totali = percentuale di indetraibilità)
Ciao

----------


## Enny

> scusa, la finanziaria ha cambiato l'art. 19 dpr 633/72 non l'art. 19 bis che prevede il caso in esame.
> per i bar restano operazioni occasionali se non gestiscono il tutto con attivit&#224; organizzata allo scopo (ricevitoria, sala giochi), quindi niente prorata.
> iva indeducibile solo quella direttamente riferibile alle attivit&#224; occasionali. 
> per questo caso non &#232; cambiato niente. 
> ciao

  salve, mi servirebbe un chiarimente per quanto riguarda una sala giochi, che oltre ad avere incassi di video giochi meccanici e videomeccanici, ha anche incassi snai (che consideriamo esenti), ma il problema &#232; che adesso abbiamo aggi sulle scommesse esenti iva art10, n. 6 e n. 9, del dpr 633/72. questo comporta o no il pro rata????? aiutatemi!!

----------

